# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الحلم  وسﻻمة  الصدر

## ابو همام

*عن  ابن  عباس  رضى الله  عنه   قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  ﻷشج  بن عبد القيس :(إن  فيك  خصلتين  يحبهما الله:الحلم  والحياء )
قال ايوب  رحمه  الله (حلم  ساعه  يدفع  شر سنه )
وقد اثنى  الله  عز وجل   فى قوله تعالى {والكاظمين  الغيظ  والعافين  عن الناس  والله يحب  المحسنين }
اما  سليم  الصدر   فهو   الشخص  الذى  ﻻيحمل فى قلبه   غش وﻻحقد   وﻻحسد   ﻹخوانه  المسلمين وهو  الذى  يهتم  ﻷمر  المسلمين   ودائما  يلهج  بذكر الله عز وجل    وﻻيتدخل  فيما ﻻيعنيه  وﻻيكثر  الجدل  والخصام  ويبتعد  عما يلوث  قلبه  بالمعاصى   واﻻثام  .
نسأل  الله  العظيم   ان يطهر  قلوبنا   من الغل  والحسد  ﻹخواننا  المسلمين .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام
*

----------


## زول هناك

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------

